# New Cypripedium formosanum



## smartie2000 (Mar 21, 2010)

I can't believe I bought this today. it was lots of $$$, but I think I will enjoy this species I never grew this before. My fingers are crossed that it will bloom. What do you think? I will update with photo if it buds! He said 5 years out of flask...
It will be under pot cultivation, there is no choice in my climate.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 21, 2010)

Maybe there is a bud down in there lurking. Sometimes they present the bud first, sometimes it is below the leaves. Here is one of mine in bud right now.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 21, 2010)

neat! I did not know the bud can be seen so early.
I picked the plant with the fattest stem, though I don't know about bud.

Is it the same with Cyp. Japonicum?


----------



## Dido (Mar 22, 2010)

Hello, 

all pictures nice noses who starting to grow. 
Please show us more of them and keep us updated when they grow. 

I have to wait at least 2 years before i get my first in bloom. 

Have a few 3 and 4 year plant outside. 

Hope the managed this strong winter. With no snow and -20C. The last was the same and they looked fine last year. 

Please keep us updated if it will be bloomed. 

About your japonica, at my plants the flower comes later. My plants started to grow, but now flower till now.


----------



## tocarmar (Mar 22, 2010)

Very nice all!! Keep us posted on the buds/blooms.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 22, 2010)

Fren, C. japonicum and C. formosanum are very similar plants and so share habits in many respects. Yes, both can have a bud come "first" like that. That is why in some pics it looks like the plant is so small and the flower seemingly large. The truth is that the plant just hasn't grown fully yet. Dido is right too, C. japonicum always flowers after C. formosanum, usually by a week or more.

Once mine flower I'll be sure to post shots.


----------



## Dido (Mar 22, 2010)

Tom do you ever had Hybrids or seeds of your japonicum. 

Never get seed from my japonicums.


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 22, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing more photos!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 22, 2010)

Dido said:


> Tom do you ever had Hybrids or seeds of your japonicum.
> 
> Never get seed from my japonicums.



Dido, I can set seed on both japonicum and formosanum pretty easily, but I've not had any luck with hybrids of them. Given my situation I can't flask here easily, so I usually send whatever seed I produce to friends. It isn't much though!


----------



## Dido (Mar 23, 2010)

mybee you can think on me. I have a friend which make the flkasking for me. 
And we share the seedlings coming out. 

Yoused just my fargesii to pollenate my new franchetii, which I thaught would be a Farreri. 
So today the flower is gone and it lokked like it worked, I think will know next week if it worked for me. 
My japonicum 2 types of differnet colour never bloomed together so I never had pollen to made it work. And last yaer they flowered between my other kinds so now pollen. 
At the moment i Have Ulla X calceolus seedlings to trade. My first looking outside of the ground, and all looking like Ulla really hairy.


----------



## wonderlen3000 (Mar 24, 2010)

Smartie2000
Where did you get your Cyp. formosum?? Mine are just starting poped out and expending the leaf, but still seedling and maybe 1 or 2 season away from flowering.


----------



## wonderlen3000 (Mar 24, 2010)

Come to think of it, mine shoot are about the same size as the one with 'flower bud' emerging.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 24, 2010)

I got mine from Garden Slippers in Calgary...they came and brought it over for a society meeting.

I hate to say this, but I won't be getting a flower this year from formosanam. But maybe next, that is the way with cyps I guess. I can't wait untill June when my outdoor cyps flower


----------

